# What do ya'll think?



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bought this NIB SP-101 yesterday.








Gonna take it to the range on Friday morning. Thinking about some Hogue grips, but wanted to run it with the factory ones first.

Cheers! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like it, a lot. 

I always intended to get one, but always found something else first. The ones that I fondled (10 years ago) always felt like they needed trigger work, and I always passed them up, because of it. How is your trigger?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> ...How is your trigger?


Jean says that my trigger still works properly, but that our pistols need work. :mrgreen: :smt083


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I had one just like it. It shot fine and the trigger was ok, but I traded it off on a rifle deal.

GW


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

That thing looks pretty sexy to me!!

Steve, keep your trigger in your pants!! :anim_lol:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bisley said:


> How is your trigger?


trigger is dead, but Roy Rodger's had him stuffed(had Bullet stuffed too) ..........

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> I like it, a lot.
> 
> I always intended to get one, but always found something else first. The ones that I fondled (10 years ago) always felt like they needed trigger work, and I always passed them up, because of it. How is your trigger?


Heavy, but I like a heavy trigger on a handgun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I owned a nice Ruger Security Six for thirty years that had a very hard trigger, and I rarely shot it because I simply couldn't shoot it worth a damn, in DA mode. I eventually acquired a GP-100 with a very decent DA trigger, and I love to shoot it. Obviously, a gunsmith could have made the trigger acceptable on the Security Six, but I just never loved it enough to bother with it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> trigger is dead, but Roy Rodger's had him stuffed(had Bullet stuffed too) ..........
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 16656


I believe that Dale had Roy stuffed, too.

(While he was alive, she kept telling him, "Roy, get stuffed!")


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You can always buy a spring kit (I did) very nice , Easy to install. Forget about using shims. 
Solid hunk of metal. Pistol whipping kind of handgun,lol. Very nice


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice! Bet it would make a great CCW partner. As was mentioned, a spring kit will help, but what will help much more would be getting inside and "smoothing" things up by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

I picked up my first SA/DA revolver in 30 years this spring, a Ruger Police Service Six. They are really fairly easy to work on if you have any mechanical ability. I tore it down, cleaned it up, stoned, and polished the internals. It had a bit of slop that allowed some contact that made for a gritty feel when pulling the trigger. So, I ordered a shim kit and added that to smooth it out. Amazing difference. After cleaning things up I really had no reason to replace any springs. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Vince32 (Nov 22, 2018)

That SA/DA revolver really looks solid!


----------

